# Want a trouble free diesel Cruze?



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Dieselfever said:


> Here is an outstanding deal for those who are wishing for a trouble free CTD.
> 
> Search results for: 'Cruze downpipe'


By far the best money I've spent on mine. Only have about 1500 km's with it tuned and deleted, but it's been fantastic and I'm absolutely love driving it since the tune and delete. I'm going to be writing a review on it here soon, but want to get some more mileage on it first.


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

Im 30k miles into my delete and loving every mile of it.


----------



## A0390 (Feb 22, 2018)

This is probably a really dumb question, but I'm learning as I go here. What are the benefits of a delete? Also, what is the downpipe for?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

A0390 said:


> This is probably a really dumb question, but I'm learning as I go here. What are the benefits of a delete? Also, what is the downpipe for?


Eliminates all the issues with emissions systems, sensors, DPF and EGR. Also eliminates the need for DEF (some remove the tank and replace with spare tire).

Downpipe replaces the Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) as it is no longer needed.

Check emissions laws for your area. Deleted vehicle may not pass inspection.

More info here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...npipe-egr-delete-oz-tuning-flash-install.html


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> Eliminates all the issues with emissions systems, sensors, DPF and EGR. Also eliminates the need for DEF (some remove the tank and replace with spare tire).
> 
> Downpipe replaces the Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) as it is no longer needed.
> 
> ...


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...ed-normal-engine-overheated-turn-off-car.html

But also deletes your Power Train Warranty...see link.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Of course it does. Who would think it wouldn't? Still would be worth the risk if you're constantly having issues with sensors and parts. 

I ended up leaving my car's emissions alone for now, and tried the Trifecta tuning. Rather happy with that so far. 
But my end goal is to buy some parts from Oz and lighten the car up a bit.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Well good for you!!!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

sailurman said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...ed-normal-engine-overheated-turn-off-car.html
> 
> But also deletes your Power Train Warranty...see link.


Meh, I'd risk it. Honestly the odds of that happening are so incredibly low, you're probably more likely to get killed in an accident driving the car. If you live your life paycheck to paycheck, yeah you might want to think about what you're doing until really necessary.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

To each their own.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Sailurman, in her other thread (A0390 above), she says that she just got quoted up to 1500 dollars to have an emissions sensor replaced. She also says that her car has 80,000 miles on it, so it’s on the last legs of her powertrain warranty. It would make no sense in her position to come out of pocket 1500 dollars to keep a powertrain warranty that will be gone in a few months, and then still have to worry about coming out of pocket even more for future emissions system failures.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

This has also been touched on a lot on this forum, but a tune and delete does not necessarily void your powertrain warranty. If you read the terms and conditions of your warranty, it very clearly states that damages caused by modifications are not covered by warranty. Although, as I've also said before. It's much easier for a dealer to say that the damage was caused by the modification than for you to prove that it wasn't, but nowhere in the warranty does it say that modifications void it. Personally, if you're going to tune and delete, I think you need to know in the back of your mind that you may never get another powertrain warranty claim paid. If something happened to mine (mine is tuned and deleted) I'd still take it in, but would not be surprised if they declined the claim. A better example of how this works would be if you tune and delete and your sunroof quits working and you're under the bumper to bumper, it's going to be pretty hard for them to say that the tune and delete caused the sunroof to fail.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

When you start having to pay for the sensors it’s time to think about deleting. When they wanted $900 for a NOX sensor that would later fall under a recall I figured my warranty was up even though the car only had 6xxxx miles. Going the shop once a month had become a PITA, but it wasn’t costing me anything and I was getting a loaner. Going to the shop for anything other than maintenance shouldn’t be happening with a 2 1/2 year old car that I bought new, and now it doesn’t :go:


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> This has also been touched on a lot on this forum, but a tune and delete does not necessarily void your powertrain warranty. If you read the terms and conditions of your warranty, it very clearly states that damages caused by modifications are not covered by warranty. Although, as I've also said before. It's much easier for a dealer to say that the damage was caused by the modification than for you to prove that it wasn't, but nowhere in the warranty does it say that modifications void it. Personally, if you're going to tune and delete, I think you need to know in the back of your mind that you may never get another powertrain warranty claim paid. If something happened to mine (mine is tuned and deleted) I'd still take it in, but would not be surprised if they declined the claim. A better example of how this works would be if you tune and delete and your sunroof quits working and you're under the bumper to bumper, it's going to be pretty hard for them to say that the tune and delete caused the sunroof to fail.


This is correct, also if I was the guy in the thread that was linked a few posts back, I would fight that dealership because they know as well as everyone else that the delete had absolutely NOTHING to do with that water pump failing. The problem is it’s easy for them to just yell “VOID” without proving anything and hope that you won’t spend the time and money fighting them.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> This has also been touched on a lot on this forum, but a tune and delete does not necessarily void your powertrain warranty. If you read the terms and conditions of your warranty, it very clearly states that damages caused by modifications are not covered by warranty. Although, as I've also said before. It's much easier for a dealer to say that the damage was caused by the modification than for you to prove that it wasn't, but nowhere in the warranty does it say that modifications void it. Personally, if you're going to tune and delete, I think you need to know in the back of your mind that you may never get another powertrain warranty claim paid. If something happened to mine (mine is tuned and deleted) I'd still take it in, but would not be surprised if they declined the claim. A better example of how this works would be if you tune and delete and your sunroof quits working and you're under the bumper to bumper, it's going to be pretty hard for them to say that the tune and delete caused the sunroof to fail.


Does a Tune (associated with a delete) disable or reset various sensors, interlocks, and settings associated DIRECTLY with the powertrain...engine, transmission and turbo? Game, Set, and Match. LOL Don't even try.....


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

sailurman said:


> Does a Tune (associated with a delete) disable or reset various sensors, interlocks, and settings associated DIRECTLY with the powertrain...engine, transmission and turbo? Game, Set, and Match. LOL Don't even try.....


Actually, it doesn’t. 

You clearly have no idea what you’re talking about. 

And once again, here we are, with the typical anti-delete poster hogging up a perfectly civilized, informative thread while using “scare tactics” trying to push your own personal opinions on others as if your opinion is the only acceptable one. Like a broken record.

Weren’t we supposed to get a delete-specific sub section in the forum somewhere to keep this kind of nonsense from cluttering up constructive threads?


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

justin13703 said:


> Actually, it doesn’t.
> 
> You clearly have no idea what you’re talking about.
> 
> And once again, here we are, with the typical anti-delete poster hogging up a perfectly civilized, informative thread while using “scare tactics” trying to push your own personal opinions on others as if your opinion is the only acceptable one. Like a **** broken record.


I was going to post something similar, but the last time I got in a war with an anti-delete guy, the ban hammer was threatened and my post was deleted lol.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> I was going to post something similar, but the last time I got in a war with an anti-delete guy, the ban hammer was threatened and my post was deleted lol.


This nonsense is getting old. Don’t come into a thread about deletes and dog on everyone in there because they don’t have the same opinion on what they want to do with their cars. This is a public forum and some people don’t understand that just because they don’t agree with deleting, some people do want to do it, and it would be nice if we could share information on here without being sidetracked by constant bickering


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Lighten up FRANCIS!!! I am not HATING on anything. If you want to pollute the air and break the law, I could give a flying F. All I did was state some facts.

Now you go ahead and explain how I have no idea what I am talking about and YOU stop hating. And the tell me how a DELETE tune does not impact _various sensors, interlocks, and settings associated DIRECTLY with the powertrain...engine, transmission and turbo.

Again, I am not the one here hating so cool the engines Roger Ramjet!!! _:th_down:


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

justin13703 said:


> This nonsense is getting old. Don’t come into a thread about deletes and dog on everyone in there because they don’t have the same opinion on what they want to do with their cars. This is a public forum and some people don’t understand that just because they don’t agree with deleting, some people do want to do it, and it would be nice if we could share information on here without being sidetracked by constant bickering


Couldn't agree more. Really need a tune and delete subsection on the forums. Although, the anti-delete crowd would likely still come and point out how we're all wrong. Maybe need a tune and delete subsection with the rule that if you post and are anti-delete, your post gets deleted with repeat offenders getting a temporary ban. 



sailurman said:


> Lighten up FRANCIS!!! I am not HATING on anything. If you want to pollute the air and break the law, I could give a flying F. All I did was state some facts.
> 
> Now you go ahead and explain how I have no idea what I am talking about and YOU stop hating. And the tell me how a DELETE tune does not impact _various sensors, interlocks, and settings associated DIRECTLY with the powertrain...engine, transmission and turbo.
> 
> Again, I am not the one here hating so cool the engines Roger Ramjet!!! _:th_down:


Not hating? Sounds like you're hating. Pollute the air? You have a vehicle with an 8.1L V8 that gets under 10 mpg and your criticizing me for polluting the air? Don't be such a hypocrite. Break the law? Nothing illegal about a tune and delete where I live.

Regardless of whether it's effecting them directly or not, it still needs to be the cause of the failure for a warranty claim. If my car blows the head gasket because it's now running around 28 PSI of boost (I think that's what it runs tuned), then yeah that's not covered. You do realize that even running a different oil than what the manufacture put in could lead to them denying a warranty claim if it was proven that the different oil caused the damage? Changing literally anything about the way the car came from the factory can lead to a denied warranty claim if they can prove it is what caused the damage.

For someone who isn't hating, you seem to have a lot of anger about those who have deleted. I find this funny as I notice your DEF tank has been replaced. When your car needs it's next DEF tank, feel free to let me know. Mine is currently sitting installed in my trunk serving absolutely zero purpose.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Couldn't agree more. Really need a tune and delete subsection on the forums. Although, the anti-delete crowd would likely still come and point out how we're all wrong. Maybe need a tune and delete subsection with the rule that if you post and are anti-delete, your post gets deleted with repeat offenders getting a temporary ban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, so let's see here. I have a 2005 GMC Yukon XL with an 8.1 Liter engine that has passed every emission inspection and only has 70K on it. Nothing wrong there:sleep006:

Nothing illegal about a tune and delete where you live? Okay... https://www.ccme.ca/files/Resources/air/mobile_sources/Tampering Description_EN.pdf

Regardless of whether.... yada yada yada.... nothing here says I am wrong about voiding the power train warranty... but I'll be more clear. Power train warranty will be void for anything that might even be REMOTELY associated with the delete tune. LOL 

Nope, no anger. Just shake my head now. And yes, my DEF tank was replaced under the Tech Bulletin Policy. So what? GM did right by it. If it fails after the Bulletin expires for me I'll fix it.

But we'll leave this alone unless another comment comes up that might mislead someone into thinking a Tune/Delete is an appropriate thing to do.mg:

Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

sailurman said:


> Okay, so let's see here. I have a 2005 GMC Yukon XL with an 8.1 Liter engine that has passed every emission inspection and only has 70K on it. Nothing wrong there:sleep006:
> 
> Nothing illegal about a tune and delete where you live? Okay... https://www.ccme.ca/files/Resources/air/mobile_sources/Tampering Description_EN.pdf
> 
> ...


Really, the only point here worth responding to is thanking you for proving that you don't know how to read. Your link states that it is not condoned, not that it is illegal and also states that legislation varies across Canada. If you can't read a link that you provided, I definitely wouldn't trust you to read a warranty wording.

You have a lovely weekend too. I hope there are plenty of trees for you to hug while you add to the 7,000 gallons of gas your Yukon has burned in its 70,000 miles.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Okay thanks, I will. Oh, and it's actually about 8 MPG when I am pulling my 26ft Travel Trailer. 12-14 about town and 15-16MPG on the freeway. And my reading skills are just fine. But you deleters love using the grey zones. LOL.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sup Smurf @justin13703


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> You have a lovely weekend too. I hope there are plenty of trees for you to hug while you add to the 7,000 gallons of gas your Yukon has burned in its 70,000 miles.


Hey now Al Gore ! Since you probably don't know, an 8.1 3/4 ton Yukon XL is a rare bird, and more of a collector's item than daily driver these days. With that mileage, it clearly isn't harming much of the earth being driven so sparingly. Be thankful he daily drives a Cruzenmobile and Sonic Boom and don't make assumptions.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> Hey now Al Gore ! Since you probably don't know, an 8.1 3/4 ton Yukon XL is a rare bird, and more of a collector's item than daily driver these days. With that mileage, it clearly isn't harming much of the earth being driven so sparingly. Be thankful he daily drives a Cruzenmobile and Sonic Boom and don't make assumptions.


Lol. Many aspects of your post are quite comical. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Lol. Many aspects of your post are quite comical. Thanks for the laugh.


You are welcome Smurf Cody! Stay warm up there in Canada eh!


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Sunline Fan said:


> Sup Smurf @*justin13703*


I don’t believe in them. I heard that they are illegal, may void my powertrain warranty and the manufacture of them causes the deaths of millions of baby seals and polar bears.

Anyone who takes chill pills is breaking the law and single handedly destroying the environment. Bunch of barbarians.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

We have all been down this dead end street before, I have an opinion on this issue but learned awhile back there are no winners in this debate, no one here will influence my view, no matter what I say I don’t think my view influences anyone else. So this back and forth is of no value for anyone.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Sunline Fan said:


> Sup Smurf @*justin13703*


Sup @Sunline Fan ????.......Chill Pillin’ it on a Friday night, cheers Smurfs and Smurfettes...Stay smowwwy my friends.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I have no opinion on this because I don't own a diesel and don't care if people do what they want to their cars ... but it's been a really fun reading experince with all the links and such. That's why I like this forum so much more than others I'm in for my cars. This place ROCKS!

On a side note, I did have an issue with one of the pistons of my LS3 in my G8, and the GM service bulletin clearly stated that there was a KNOWN ISSUE with pistons in the earlier LS3 builds, but that if the customer even had something as simple as a drop-in air filter, they would not cover the repair. That's a pretty crappy move on GM's part if you ask me. Then again, I did a little more than add an air filter :laugh:


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Watching people get spun up can be very entertaining can't it? :blowup:


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> We have all been down this dead end street before, I have an opinion on this issue but learned awhile back there are no winners in this debate, no one here will influence my view, no matter what I say I don’t think my view influences anyone else. So this back and forth is of no value for anyone.


It’s good that you realize this. Apparently someone else in here doesn’t.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

justin13703 said:


> It’s good that you realize this. Apparently someone else in here doesn’t.


Apparently someone here doesn't know when to stop beating a dead horse and making personal attacks.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Sunline Fan said:


> Apparently someone here doesn't know when to stop beating a dead horse and making personal attacks.


I know right, it’s pretty ridiculous.

And yes, I know you’re trying to accuse me, so do me a favor, look back through every post on my profile and try to find me making any kind of “personal attack” on anyone. And while you’re at it, go back and find the post sailurman made, when he said that he hopes everyone who deletes their car has family members/friends that die of lung related issues. Don’t play that “personal attack” game with me.

Also, look at every thread on this forum that involves deletes, and read through them. You will find the ones that are truly “beating a dead horse”. They come into every one of those threads starting nonsense.

This whole thing is insane and it happens every time a delete is mentioned because we have some extremely intolerant people on this forum. Hopefully the mods see who the real problem is with all this because it is clear as day. These threads go on perfectly fine until someone comes in with the intention to start an argument, and then when people defend themselves you have people like you accusing others of making personal attacks where none exist. Legitimately, none. I don’t even know where that came from.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

To me the delete tune probably does remove the emission related issues or at a minimum reduces the issues. But the title of the thread is a “trouble free diesel” and in another thread a guy does a delete and looses a water pump at less than 50k miles. In all honesty there really isn’t a trouble free diesel. We all may have issues with our cars, diesel or gas, there really isn’t any car trouble free. All the delete tune does is gets rid of sensor emission issues which is fine for those that choose to do it.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> To me the delete tune probably does remove the emission related issues or at a minimum reduces the issues. But the title of the thread is a “trouble free diesel” and in another thread a guy does a delete and looses a water pump at less than 50k miles. In all honesty there really isn’t a trouble free diesel. We all may have issues with our cars, diesel or gas, there really isn’t any car trouble free. All the delete tune does is gets rid of sensor emission issues which is fine for those that choose to do it.


how would removing the emission system only reduce emission issues?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> how would removing the emission system only reduce emission issues?


I said at a minimum reduce emission issues. My point is really simple, there is no such thing as a trouble free diesel. Even if it eliminates any emission issues, it’s a complex car, there are other things that can go wrong.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Hoo Haa.... "go back and find the post sailurman made, when he said that he hopes everyone who deletes their car has family members/friends that die of lung related issues." Now that is a bit of a stretch... LOL LOL LOL

And now I'm also intolerant. This is making me Giddy!


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Deleted and tuned Cruze owner here

It will void your powertrain warranty. No ifs, ands, or buts. So use it at your own risk.

It is also illegal modifications to the exhaust emission output as dictated by the EPA. Caught with no DPF? Fines. Chances of getting caught? Slim to none. 

Also, efficiency =/= lower emissions.

Use at your own risk. I wouldn't say mine has been trouble free since being deleted but it is better.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

oldestof11 said:


> Deleted and tuned Cruze owner here
> 
> It will void your powertrain warranty. No ifs, ands, or buts. So use it at your own risk.
> 
> ...


Well said oldest. I respect your honesty.


----------

